# Lightning for my 29 G?



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

What would be a perfect lighting system for my 29 gallon tank. I plan on putting in corals,anemones, zoos, and others! Is a Coralife hangon 150w 20k hqi halide system perfect for it? with 3 or 4 fish. 


Pin


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Sent you email.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The metal halide should be enough for that 29 gallon, but I would hesitate to put anemones in there, be wary of one of the hardest things in the sea to care for. If you still plan on keeping an anemone or two (I would go with one since they can get rather large and sting other corals as they move around to find a good spot) I would wait til your tank has been established for at least 6 months, and go with a Bulb anemone.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yup what he said, now be sure u have a cooling system otherwise that tank will rise in temps and fast, i use dual 3" fans to keep my 29g cooled during MH and for night time they light my tank up blue


----------



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks Reefneck. I just ordered it from marinedepot and I cant wait. I will wait a couple of months before adding corals.

Pin


----------



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

I probably use a seperate tank for anemones since they will sting other corals. I appreciate everybody inputs.


----------

